# Dado joint help



## lpoolck (28 Oct 2020)

Hello,

I am currently figuring out a way to store my guitar amplifiers in a more organised and visually pleasing fashion. My current plan is to build a rack out of 18mm plywood, using dado joints for the shelves. 

Please click here for a quick rudimentary drawing of how I envisage the rack to look. The load which each shelf will have to support is listed on the drawing. The total weight the rack would be supporting would be 68kg. 

My question is, will 18mm plywood with dado joints be strong enough to support the load? 

Many thanks


----------



## Inspector (28 Oct 2020)

I think the joints will be more than strong enough. Kitchen cabinets were made that way for a long time and they were loaded with a lot more.
Here is a handy calculator that gives you the deflection of a shelf using various materials. The plywood is at the bottom of the list.
Maybe it is just me but waiting for Google Drive to open up tries my patience. Would you load future stuff directly to this site? It also preserves the integrity of the threads if you decide to remove stuff on GD.
Pete

Oh 
I forgot to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## lpoolck (28 Oct 2020)

Hello, thanks for the welcome and for the reply.

I'm sorry for the Google drive link, I will use the forums site for any future photos. 

Thanks for the link to the sagulator. I did locate that as part of trying to research my answer, however I thought that was more for the sag of the material rather than the load capacity of the shelf/joint.


----------

